
Has Your Bank Failed? Probably Not. - gne1963
http://mast-economy.blogspot.com/2009/04/has-your-bank-failed-probably-not.html
======
cperciva
This article should be subtitled "How to lie with statistics". The author is
comparing absolute numbers of bank failures over time, and completely ignoring
the fact that not all bank failures have the same impact. In particular, if a
failed bank has 100 times as many customers, its failure will affect 100 times
as many people -- and the failing banks of 2008/09 are much bigger than the
failing thrifts of the 80s and 90s.

